# Eclipse - Unable to create editor ID



## Ein Keks (11. Nov 2009)

Nachdem ich das subversive-plugin installiert hab krieg ich den Fehler 


> Unable to create editor ID org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor: No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor


sobald ich eclipse starte, java dateien werden nicht mehr richtig dargestellt und auch sonst klappt fast nichts mehr. ich hab keine ahnung was passiert ist. hab galileo eclipse 3.5, die installierte subversive version war "Subversive SVN Team Provider(Incubation)" version 0.7.8.... dazu Subversive SVN Connectors 2.2.1... und SVNKit 1.3.0 Implementation.
ich hoffe mir kann irgendwer helfen bin echt am ende mit meinem latein (und ich brauch leider das plugin)


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Poste bitte mal die letzten log Einträge ($workspace/.metadata/.log)


----------



## Ein Keks (11. Nov 2009)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:23.531
!MESSAGE Unable to create editor ID org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor: No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.ui.PartInitException: No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:598)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:462)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:595)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartPane.setVisible(PartPane.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.PresentablePart.setVisible(PresentablePart.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.PresentablePartFolder.select(PresentablePartFolder.java:270)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.LeftToRightTabOrder.select(LeftToRightTabOrder.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.TabbedStackPresentation.selectPart(TabbedStackPresentation.java:473)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.refreshPresentationSelection(PartStack.java:1256)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.setSelection(PartStack.java:1209)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.presentationSelectionChanged(PartStack.java:843)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.access$1(PartStack.java:829)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack$1.selectPart(PartStack.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.TabbedStackPresentation$1.handleEvent(TabbedStackPresentation.java:133)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.AbstractTabFolder.fireEvent(AbstractTabFolder.java:270)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.AbstractTabFolder.fireEvent(AbstractTabFolder.java:279)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.defaultpresentation.DefaultTabFolder.access$1(DefaultTabFolder.java:1)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.defaultpresentation.DefaultTabFolder$2.handleEvent(DefaultTabFolder.java:87)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1027)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1012)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.notifyListeners(Widget.java:770)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder.setSelection(CTabFolder.java:3256)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder.onMouse(CTabFolder.java:2045)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder$1.handleEvent(CTabFolder.java:323)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3880)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3473)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2405)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2369)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:23.531
!MESSAGE No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor

edit: mir is auch grade aufgefallen das oben rechts die Perspektive in <>steht.  scheint so als wäre die irgendwie fehlerhaft


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Hast du noch mehr? Am besten direkt nach dem Install, bzgw. restart danach.
Versuch vielleicht einfach mal ein Rollback. Help -> About -> Installation Details -> Installation History


----------



## Ein Keks (11. Nov 2009)

das dürfte alles sein (die gemarketete Zeile scheint meine these mit der kaputten perpektive zu unterstützen... nur warum is die futsch?)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:08.312
!MESSAGE Unable to create editor ID org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor: No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.ui.PartInitException: No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:598)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:462)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:595)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.setVisibleEditor(EditorAreaHelper.java:271)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.setVisibleEditor(EditorManager.java:1417)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager$5.runWithException(EditorManager.java:942)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3855)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3476)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:803)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$28.runWithException(Workbench.java:1384)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3855)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3476)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2316)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:08.312
!MESSAGE No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 2 2 2009-11-11 22:00:08.421
!MESSAGE Ignored attempt to add saveable that was already registered
!STACK 0
org.eclipse.core.runtime.AssertionFailedException: unknown saveable: org.eclipse.ui.internal.DefaultSaveable@9403a3 from part: org.eclipse.ui.internal.ErrorEditorPart@9403a3
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.SaveablesList.logWarning(SaveablesList.java:187)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.SaveablesList.addModel(SaveablesList.java:117)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.SaveablesList.addModels(SaveablesList.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.SaveablesList.postOpen(SaveablesList.java:684)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartList.partOpened(PartList.java:234)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartList.access$0(PartList.java:210)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartList$1.propertyChanged(PartList.java:40)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.fireInternalPropertyChange(WorkbenchPartReference.java:375)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:610)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.setVisibleEditor(EditorAreaHelper.java:271)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.setVisibleEditor(EditorManager.java:1417)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager$5.runWithException(EditorManager.java:942)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3855)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3476)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:803)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$28.runWithException(Workbench.java:1384)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3855)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3476)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2316)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 2 2 2009-11-11 22:00:08.781
!MESSAGE Perspective Java has beed made into a local copy

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE Problems occurred restoring workbench.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE OK
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE OK
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE OK
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE Unable to restore perspective: Workspace - Java.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE Problems occurred restoring perspective.
!SUBENTRY 3 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 4 4 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE Could not create view: org.eclipse.jdt.ui.PackageExplorer
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.ui.PartInitException: Could not create view: org.eclipse.jdt.ui.PackageExplorer
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewFactory.createView(ViewFactory.java:157)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.createReferences(Perspective.java:1246)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.restoreState(Perspective.java:1216)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$17.runWithException(WorkbenchPage.java:3205)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3855)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3476)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:803)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$28.runWithException(Workbench.java:1384)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:134)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3855)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3476)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2316)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
!SUBENTRY 3 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE Could not create view: org.eclipse.jdt.ui.PackageExplorer
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE Could not find view: org.eclipse.jdt.ui.PackageExplorer
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 0 0 2009-11-11 22:00:09.265
!MESSAGE OK


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Perspektiven sind nur Layout Informationen, das ist nicht das Problem. Bei dir scheint komplett das jdt entladen/deaktiviert worden zu sein, warum auch immer :bahnhof:
Aus dem Log geht leider nichts hervor, da war die Sache schon gelaufen. Die Provisioning Operation ist aus unbekannten Gründen wohl daneben gegangen.
Ich weiß nicht ob du den edit weiter oben noch mitbekommen hast 


> Versuch vielleicht einfach mal ein Rollback. Help -> About -> Installation Details -> Installation History


----------



## Ein Keks (11. Nov 2009)

bin grad dabei den rollback zu machen. hoffe danach funktioniert wieder alles. 
danke schonma für die hilfe

edit: anscheinend ist es doch nicht so einfach...



> 'Revert' configuration has encountered a problem.
> 
> An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
> session context was: (profile=epp.package.java, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.provisional.p2.engine.phases.Collect, operand=, action=).
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Da bin ich dann leider auch überfragt. Irgendetwas ist gründlich falsch gelaufen. Sofern du nicht allzu viele PlugIns von Fremdquellen installiert hast sollte das neu aufsetzen wenigstens nicht sehr lange dauern.
Das p2 Team würde sich sicherlich dafür interessieren was da genau passiert ist, aber ich bezweifle das sich das nochmal rekonstruieren lässt.


----------



## Ein Keks (12. Nov 2009)

oh man scheinbar hats mir den gesamten workspace zerhauen (hab eclipse nochma neu drauf gemacht und den workspace geladen -> selber fehler).
=> hab nen neuen workspace erstellt, die projekte importiert und alles ging ???:L ???:L
naja was solls hauptsache es funzt wieder alles


----------



## Wildcard (12. Nov 2009)

Äusserst setsam. Der workspace Inhalt dürfte eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf das aktive p2 Profil haben. Das einzige was ich mir jetzt vorstellen könnte, irgendetwas an dem Workspace war so kaputt, das ein zentraler Eclipse Bestandteil beim hochfahren abgestürzt ist, was dann Folgefehler auslöst und das alles am Logging Mechanismus vorbei :noe:


----------



## musiKk (12. Nov 2009)

Könnte generell ein Problem mit Galileo sein. Ich habe auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern ein Update von 3.5.0 auf 3.5.1 gemacht. Auf zweien gings (Ubuntu 8.04, WinXP), auf einem gab es einen ähnlichen Fehler (Ubuntu 9.10). Mehrere Perspektiven waren "kaputt", Editoren gingen nicht mehr und dass es am Workspace lag, hab ich auch erst mitbekommen, nachdem ich Galileo nochmal neu heruntergeladen und installiert hatte. 
Naja, .metadata gelöscht und Einstellungen erneut vorgenommen. Immerhin hab ich wieder Übung im subversive installieren.


----------

